# Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. März 2010)

*Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]


----------



## Player007 (14. März 2010)

*Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein 80+ Gold zertifiziertes Netzteil in die Produktreihe aufzunehmen?
Das Be Quiet ist zwar schon gut, aber letzte Zeit erscheinen ja fast nur noch Gold Netzteile 
Evtl. auch DDR3-RAM in weiß? ^^


----------

